# Citracel daily???



## abigailsantoro (Jan 20, 2005)

Last year I was diagnosed with IBS-C with occasional D, my Dr. put me on Citracel and I have not missed a day since, though I feel better overall, sometimes I do have several loose BM's for no apparent reason. I am taking 4 citracel pills at night after my dinner, does anyone else take it this way, or should I be taking them one at a time throughout the day?


----------



## cowsrule58 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hello,I seen your post and wanted to post a reply. I too have been taking fiber pills before going to bed at night.







We started with 2 pills and so far that is working. I also take the calcium pills talked about in the post area too. I was taking 1/2 pill after each meal and now I am taking 1 whole pill after each meal. I started out having diarrhea a lot and now I have my life back in one short week.







Do not know which one has helped me







could be a combo of both because started them both at same time. But I am going to continue because my life has been great for 2 going on 3 weeks now. Good luck in your progress.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

I think they do recommend taking supplements before each meal. But if what your doing is working for you I wouldn't change it. I used to take metamucil with breakfast and at night. I did good for about a year. Over the last 2 months I been battling with constipation big time. I started taking the pills before all 3 meals. After reading your post I think I might try taking my tablets before bed again. Maybe that will help out.


----------

